# Xcode impossible a télécharger depuis le MacAppStore



## Pancakes (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir a la communauté, 

J'ai un problème depuis quelques jours, 
Depuis le MacAppStore, Xcode ne veut pas faire la mise a jour depuis la version 4 a la version 5, cela m'affiche "Echec du téléchargement de Xcode". 

Donc, il y a maintenant 20 minutes, j'ai décidé de désinstaller Xcode histoire de le reprendre proprement depuis la version 5.

Maintenant je ne peux pas non plus le télécharger oO

"Echec du téléchargement de Xcode"
"Utilisez la page achat pour réessayer"

Malgré les recherches faites sur internet, je ne trouve rien qui puisse m'aider

Merci de m'accorder un peu d'attention ^^


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2013)

Peut-être une saturation temporaire des serveurs de l'appStore


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2013)

Ou une suspension temporaire de la disponibilite d'Xcode 5 due au fait qu'il est encore plein de bugs. J'en ai deja constate 3 que j'ai rapportes a Apple...


----------



## Pancakes (28 Septembre 2013)

Très bien, merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pancakes (28 Septembre 2013)

Finalement un redémarrage a résolu mon problème (j'avais un Uptime de 15 jours, j'voulais pas le casser :rateau: )


----------

